# Encore Pro Hunter pistol



## MountainMedic (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey guys and gals! 
  I have a pro Hunter and am looking at getting a pistol set up for it.. Just can't decide on with caliber to get! Would love to hear what you all think would be good.
I mainly hunt with a .308 rifle and my PH has a .280 barrel, so I'm looking for something different. 

                             Thanks in advance, Heath!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 18, 2015)

.308, 44mag,7mm-08 plenty out there. If you reload you have even more options.


----------



## MountainMedic (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply deast1988! I've thought about the 44 mag and do like the idea esp in a longer barrel. Didn't wanna do 308 because I have the rifle.. Kinda wanted an oddball cal, but don't reload and know that's a problem lol.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 18, 2015)

.454 Casull is another option. I have a Encore chambered for that round.


----------



## MountainMedic (Oct 18, 2015)

How's the 454 shoot?


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

Haven't really sat down and shot groups with it. But what little I've shot it, showed it'll be a good hunting piece.  Recoil is a straight back punch into the hand.  Biggest problem I have with it, is the lever that opens the action beats up the pointer finger on my left hand.


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 19, 2015)

I bought a 12" 454 casuall for my encore one time, I shot it twice and sold it as fast as I could!!! Did not like it one bit. I have shot hundreds of rounds of 45-70 and .308 in 15" barrels and they were not near as uncomfortable to shoot as that 454. 
My all time favorite deer killing machine is a 15" 44mag


----------



## GregoryB. (Oct 19, 2015)

What about 35 Remington. Ammo is available as a factory load. Recoil is not crazy. 7-30 Waters is another popular cartridge for deer in the TC line.


----------



## MountainMedic (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I do like a 35 remington. I'll figure something out before next season lol. I think keeping it simple is gonna be my best option, since i do not reload.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 23, 2015)

GregoryB. said:


> What about 35 Remington. Ammo is available as a factory load. Recoil is not crazy. 7-30 Waters is another popular cartridge for deer in the TC line.



Gonna need a Contender for those calibers or you will have to buy a custom made barrel for the Encore in those calibers which cost a whole lot more.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 23, 2015)

One other note.  The way I understand the law, if the Encore was bought (left factory) as a rifle, you can't convert it to a pistol.  If it was bought as a pistol, then it is ok to convert to rifle.  However, I seriously doubt any game warden will have the ability to verify that information and you won't either.

Rosewood


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 1, 2015)

I have two, one in a ported 35 Remington, one standard 35 Rem, and also ported 44 mag!  I favor the 35 but the 44 is way less  recoil


----------



## GregoryB. (Nov 1, 2015)

Rosewood, I think as long as you have the pistol grip on the short barrel it is legal to switch back and forth. I think it was clarified on here a while back.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 1, 2015)

GregoryB. said:


> Rosewood, I think as long as you have the pistol grip on the short barrel it is legal to switch back and forth. I think it was clarified on here a while back.



It is a hotly debated issue, but my understanding is what I stated.  It has to have been sold as a pistol to be swapped back and forth.  If you convert a frame that was originally sold as a rifle, you are "technically" manufacturing a firearm when converting to pistol and should be mindful of that.

http://bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=239
This may not be the gospel, but this guy is pretty up on TCs.

Rosewood


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 2, 2015)

I ordered mine from a guy off gunbroker. Brand new frame I had him sell me a pistol frame so I could tweak it if needed. I have a NFA gun trust I'd like to have a can on one at some point.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 19, 2015)

MountainMedic said:


> How's the 454 shoot?



Sat down over the last week and shot the Casull. I'll be honest that setup is torture. I've got two .454s, one Ruger and the Encore. The Ruger is fun to shoot. But the Encore is torture. I swapped the .454 out for a 7mm-08 barrel and have found it to be much more of a pleasure to shoot in the Encore pistol platform.


----------

